# Yet another negative



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

got it in one. Yet another negative. No show throughout 2ww, didn't even do HPT as told not to then when I egt the clinics call today they said well we wished you had done a hpt to make certain, this means we'd like you to do another test saturday for us and keep up with the pessaries! Well I'm not gonna take anymore drugs, it's a negative and I just have to accept it.
I would find it easier if AF had arrived, but nature just plays such a cruel trick with me each time.
I am so sorry for the negative rage but had to get it out of my system as DH is in work and decided to leave his mobile off.
Love
WelshyXX


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Welshy

Just wanted to send you a huge hug  

but i am a little confused, did your clinic do a blood test today?  why did they tell you not to test when they did want you to test   clinics  

I know what you mean about the old AF playing tricks  

I hope you managed to speak to dh and gave him a huge hug too

I'm so sorry i cannot offer any words of healing, but there are no words, just time seems to heal  

Kim x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Jan

I just want to say how shocked i was over your result today and that i am here for you, sending you and Steve huge hugs sweetheart.

Lots of love to you both.

Mel

x x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks both. Mel do not know what I would have done without your support through this. Sorry I did not have better news for you. Clinic wants me to test again in 2 days but that would make it 18 dpt so not hopeful at all. DH is home but I just want to shut down, know it is hard for him as well but I feel so crap. 
Going to his mums saturday, none of the family knew we were trying again, just hope I can cover it up and hold it together, don't want to spoil xmas, best time of the year.
Financially this has nearly broken us. Emotionally this has practically torn me apart. i know in a few weeks time I may well be thinking differently and thinking, maybe next time but seriously thinking of calling it a day at the moment.
Give Jessica a huge hug from us and Tony too.
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Jan

There isnt a lot i can say to make you feel any better, i wish i did and could take away all the pain and anger that you are feeling right now, i just wished i lived closer and had been there with you today to hold your hand in person and to give you that much needed hug this afternoon.

I will be here for you whenever you need me.

Lots of love from all 3 of us to you both

Mel

x x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Ta Mel, will be here until saturday but then will be away for about 2 weeks. Take care.
Love
Welshy and Steve (2 in the freezer)
Ta Woppa but just wanted to keep it sectret for this time. please don't be offended. it made it easier for me. steve has given me a huge hug and a cup of tea.
have a geat Xmas and fantastic 2005


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Jan

So sorry to read your news. Just want to send you both a huge .

Love Kimx  xx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Just wanted to send you lots of hugs, am so sorry to see your post,xxxxx
love mmmbop,xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Welshy and Steve

So sorry that another cycle has turned negative for you, masses of love coming your way.  Wondered if you were cycling as you were posting a little to others on the 2ww, helping others through a difficult time when you were going through your own.

Hope that your dreams do come true.

All my love
Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Welshy,
I was so sorry to see your post.
I know we don't know each other but you are obviously a really lovely person as despite your own turmoil I have seen you on the 2WW posting to reassure others.
It never ceases to amaze me how many wonderful, strong and caring women there are on this site.
I can't do anything to ease the pain but I am thinking of you and your DH and hoping you will find a way through.
Let 2005 be your year. 
Love MeganXX


----------

